# best command system



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

it has been a summer full of working and not much time for the layout, yet again, I didnt get much done. 

I have made some money to have extra left to upgrade my command system. Right now I have the bachmann EZ command, but i want more; power and options. 

I wanna know what is the best for a beginner, Im not talking about a cheap thing or the most expensive, im talking $200 maybe $300. 

Also if anyone wants a bachmann EZ command, i have one never opened. PM me if interested, it will be on the "for sale" section later on.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Aminnich said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> it has been a summer full of working and not much time for the layout, yet again, I didnt get much done.
> 
> ...



Well there are any number that fit your bill. I would recommend the NCE Powercab....its about $150-$190 and its a complete system that will allow you to run 2-4-5 trains. You can upgrade the power at a later date if you decide you need it. You can also go wireless.

It's very easy to use, very intuitive ,has a very good user-interface and it makes it incredibly easy for you to programme decoders and CVs.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Can i run different name brand engines (Bachmann, Kato, Athern) on it? 

Im sure it can be done, I just wanna make sure.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Aminnich said:


> Can i run different name brand engines (Bachmann, Kato, Athern) on it?
> 
> Im sure it can be done, I just wanna make sure.


Absolutely!!!!! I run Bachmann,Atlas,Athearn,Hornby,Roco,Piko,Flieschmann,Heljan and Brawa on my layout. No problem!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

So if you were getting this system what all would you get to start off?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Aminnich said:


> So if you were getting this system what all would you get to start off?


I would get this...it has everything you need to get your trains running...nothing else to buy.

https://tonystrains.com/product/nce-power-cab-dcc-starter-system/


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks!

Im gonna see if anyone else has any different opinions and go from there.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Aminnich said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Im gonna see if anyone else has any different opinions and go from there.


Absolutely! The other thing is if there are any model railroad shops or model railroad clubs or other modellers near you, find out what they are selling/using...its always helpful. My area everybody was selling Digitrax so thats what most were buying and using, including some members of the club I was a member of. I was the stubborn one and went NCE.....everybody switched


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Why did they switch? I have digitrax and very happy with it. I can't imagine what NCE could do that my digitrax can't do. NCE and digitrax are probably the 2 most popular
systems. I have no experience with NCE. I hear it is easier to use. I am no tech guy
but I have not found digitrax hard to use. Programing CVs is easy. I guess its what you get use to. I have wireless and when using a chord I can unplug and plug in somewhere else and train keeps running. I don't think NCE will do that, at least not powercab. You would be happy with either. Both have great factory support.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

mopac said:


> Why did they switch? I have digitrax and very happy with it. I can't imagine what NCE could do that my digitrax can't do. NCE and digitrax are probably the 2 most popular
> systems. I have no experience with NCE. I hear it is easier to use. I am no tech guy
> but I have not found digitrax hard to use. Programing CVs is easy. I guess its what you get use to. I have wireless and when using a chord I can unplug and plug in somewhere else and train keeps running. I don't think NCE will do that, at least not powercab. You would be happy with either. Both have great factory support.


They switched because they found NCE much more intuitive and user friendly. At our club we all got our own cabs, used the powercab with a booster to power our club layout...so yes we can unplug and move around the layout.. I tried the Digitrax, hated it and found it a pia to use...thats why I went with NCE.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have Digitrax and like it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That would be best to try both. I learned the digitrax so I am fine with it. I don't
know any better. I wish I had a club somewhat in the area. I think I would like 
that.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the nce power cab, and I love it. It's easy to use, and changing cv's , are easy as pie.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Do they include some kind of bottle of smelling sauce with the powercab?
All you NCE guys rave about how easy to program CVs. Let me explain my digitrax and then I want one of you to tell me how easier NCE is. I have a handheld digitrax controller
with 2 small knobs near the top. 
1. I hit the program button
2. left knob I dial CV number
3. right knob I dial CV value
4. I hit enter
what is so hard 

Now tell me how you program with less than 4 moves.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

mopac said:


> Do they include some kind of bottle of smelling sauce with the powercab?
> All you NCE guys rave about how easy to program CVs. Let me explain my digitrax and then I want one of you to tell me how easier NCE is. I have a handheld digitrax controller
> with 2 small knobs near the top.
> 1. I hit the program button
> ...


1)Hit program button
2)Enter Cv number
3) Enter Cv value
4) Hit program button

But Since you are so happy with your Digitrax system why would you even care?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just want to make sure I am not missing nothing !!!

Any are easy if you know how.. That's my point. I have to say NCE guys are faithful.
Like I said earlier I have no experience with NCE and I wanted to know what I was missing, I like nice things. Thanks for your response.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Aminnich, there is no "right" answer to your question. Its like asking which is
a better car, a chevy or a ford. Everyone has an opinion and its usually based 
on what they have. I will say most guys have NCE or digitrax (not all). You will
be happy with either. Go for one, and enjoy it. I think NCE is maybe 20 bucks
cheaper. If you haven't had DCC, you will love it.I think most of us would agree
on that.

There is a difference between the NCE powercab and the digitrax zephyr.
Powercab is hand held and zephyr is a box that sits like where your DC
power pack would sit. Many like the handheld. They both include all you
need to get running. Both can be what they call expanded. You can add
more power and more controllers.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The system for you is the one you feel comfortable operating and using. I would say the PowerCab is the simplest and easiest to use, plus it works very well ergonomically. The biggest advantage it has over the EZ is you can read CVs, indispensable if you're running DCC IMHO and want to get the best from it. Digitrax is very popular but their handset is a bit of a nightmare to navigate as all their "pegs" are the same, their manuals have been critiqued for being difficult to understand.

Have a look at this unbiased run down of all the systems on the market:http://www.dccconcepts.com/resource...vice-6-Or-DCC-Brand-By-Brand-Opinion-2014.pdf


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

I second what Cycleops has said.I have been an NCE Powercab user for almost 10 years and have had no problems with it at all.A superb piece of equipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I have an MRC Prodigy2 Wireless and love it. I don't think you would be disappointed in any of the offerings from Digitrax, Lenz, MRC, or NCE. Lenz is pricier than the others, but it's a good system. It really boils down to personal preference.

Your best bet would be either 1) get whatever your local club uses, or 2) go somewhere (LHS, trade show) where you can try before you buy.

Bachmann's systems don't perform badly, but they really aren't expandable without dropping a large chunk of change, so I don't recommend them.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

From my own experience when I got into DCC, I found the basic programing on the NCE Powercab to be very simple. The manual is very comprehensive and easy to follow. I didn't know CVs from CV boots. It walks you through programming your locomotive to get you up and running. No need to know anything about CVs. If you do want to get into more complex things with CVs (once you understand them), it is easy to do as described above.

In my book NCE is an excellent system for a beginner, like I was.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have an NCE and find it easy to use. Can't wait till I get the USB adaptor so I can set up wireless using phones and tablets via JMRI.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

After reading what everyone has to say, I would say that are similar enough that they do not have their strong points over one another. 

So that being said, which (NCE or Digitrax) has more upgrade options. I want this system to be used later on a larger layout. Im going to need boosters and that kinda stuff. Also if they both can be wireless. 

I went with the Bachmann because it was cheap, that isnt really the way to go with electronics. You are better off getting the good stuff, because eventually you are going to want bigger and better anyway.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Digitrax has fairly complete accessory cards for occupancy, transponder ID, signaling, switching, power protection and auto reversing. NCE was lacking for my wants in these items. The downside is more versatility is harder to figure out how to make it work. Digitrax tends to be complex to understand.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

For upgrades I would suggest you go to each brands web site. I did not research all
the different brands when I bought my DCC system. Maybe I should have but I think I am fine. I was thinking larger layout also when I bought mine. I knew about how many locos I wanted to run at one time. Amps is what you need to run many locos. My dream layout which I still am saying is coming soon. I wanted to be able to run 4 trains with 3 locos on each train. That's 12 locos. Entry systems probably won't do that. So I needed amps. I bought an 8 amp system. 5 amps would probably done it but 8 amps was only 20 some bucks more. Plus I hate to max out electronics. It causes heat and heat is not good for electronics. I wanted wireless also. Most brands will have that. When you have 8 amps you need some power management so check that out also. You really don't want or need 8 amps to one track. That will weld wheels to the track if a derailment happens and it will. I have an upgrade that will distribute my 8 amps to 2 amps to 4 different tracks. I bought an 8 amp booster also. That does not mean I have 16 amps.
I am doing an around the walls layout. I have 80 feet of walls. Command station will do 40 feet and booster will do 40 feet. You don't want the bus wires to be too long. Around 20 feet or less works better. So you have a lot to think about. Brand is just one thing.
Make sure all the upgrades you want are available from same brand. I have a little over $600 in my system. Not cheap but it will do the job.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you choose digitrax shop around for price. If you are a club member digitrax will
give you a 28% discount off MSRP. I am not a club member but I got 25% off. I 
bought some of my stuff from Blue Ridge Hobbies on line. They had a digitrax sale.
All the online train stores will run a digitrax sale a few times each year. Go to digitrax
site click on products tab, make a list of what you want plus total MSRP for items
and take 25% off and that is about what you will pay.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

The issue i am having with deciding is that their are SOO many different options. And i am not an electronics guy, so i dont know what is it talking about half the time.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you have a question on what something does just ask here and I am sure someone can help. Or just ask what you need to be able to do something. I was a little overwhelmed (really a lot overwhelmed)
at first also. You will get the hang of it in little time. I wasn't sure how to use a booster at first. Command station section and booster section have to have an isolation track gap between each. Real easy. They can't overlap each other.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Your issue is a common one. I had to spend a lot of time figuring out what to buy. I had a couple of eventual requirements that few modelers would ever use and that was the overriding decision for me on brand choice. Many systems will do what most will want to do. If there are locals that can help you, you may want to use what they are using so you can get one on one help after the sale.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

The closet hobby shop that has trains is about 40 miles from my house, i got there, but not often. They do not have a "test it out" kinda of display. 

My question response to what JerryH said, what kind of requirements might I be looking to have in the future? I could do my research, but I will see what you guys say first. 

Like I said before, I want to be able to use this on my current layout 2 4x8 sheets of plywood. Not the best idea. AND the next one will be an around the room style layout. 

On my current layout I do not think I will be needing a booster, but for the next one, I will. So I want to be able to upgrade it, but most upgrades are for the future layout. But I dont want to have to buy a whole new system, like I would have to do with the current Bachmann I have now.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought the digitrax 8 amp Super Chief system with the DCS200 command
station first. Don't buy a DB system for your command station. I don't think
the DB units let you program CVs. I have a DB200 for a booster. DB units
make great boosters. I think all you would need at first would be a super chief
system and get a PM42 to manage all those amps you get with the super chief
and then later get a DB booster and another PM42. That's all I have now.
2 wires from command station to the PM42 and it has 4 outlets. Its for power management.
And short protection. It also can be auto reverse for loops. It does a lot in one unit.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Your Bachmann may very well do for now if you just want to run a few locos. The low end systems generally are limited in capabilities. You need to decide if you want a system to handle more than just a few locos. Do you think you will want to control turnouts as well? Most systems can do that as well with the appropriate hardware. How about signals and circuit breaker protection for separate areas of a large layout. Will you want occupancy detection? Do you want some sort of computer control for programming or even layout automation? Your answers will help decide what you really need or just want. Are there any local clubs or even a few modelers nearby that could help you?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You mentioned you wanted wireless. Get it when you buy your new system.
Cheaper with system than adding later.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

As for turnouts, they will be controlled by switches on the facia. The signals, I have no idea how that works with programming.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Well you won't need a system or hardware to run the turnouts then. Are you going to have operating signals? There are a lot of ways to Rome as they say. If you only want to run the trains, then you just need enough addressing and amperage capability for the maximum number of locos that will be available on the layout. All systems have a limitation on how many loco addresses they can keep track of as well as amperage. When you run out of amperage, you simply add more boosters. The layout would then need to be sectioned with electrical isolation between boosters.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I read somewhere that for every loco RUNNING needs 0.5 amps, so with a 5 amp capacity I can run 10 engines at full running capacity. Then i could just add a booster if the layout is big enough to run more than that, right? 

Im thinking just to run trains on the command system, all the accessories and such can run on a different program. That way if I decide not to do signals, I didnt waste the money.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That is the general rule with modern locos. I have run 7 sound equipped locos and the ammeter on my power supply only shows about a 2 amp draw. If you have no local help, it appears NCE would be your choice for ease of learning. Check the specs of the various models to meet your max future needs with regards to number of locos and convenience features. Since you have no advanced system integration hardware compatibility needs, most mid-range systems of many brands would likely meet your needs. Just compare their features to see what suits you.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> As for turnouts, they will be controlled by switches on the facia. The signals, I have no idea how that works with programming.


With DCC you can control the turnouts from your controller too. With my system which uses a tablet for control you can switch them on a schematic or picture of the layout. For signals you'll need a train detection unit into which you'll plug your signals.

Regarding expandability you can add to the NCE and Digitrax systems very easily as you go. With NCE you can even change your Powercab into a ProCab by pushing a few buttons.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I like the idea of a switch to switch the turnout. Regarding the signals (if i were to do it) would you advise to put it into the command, or have it as a separate program. 

Basically which is easier


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you are asking to have your signals under seperate control you would have to control them manually, if you used a module (DCC) then the process would occur automatically. But there's really no need to switch them yourself as just about any turnout control system has a connection for signals. The choice is yours.

Have a look at this:http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/dual3way.html


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I was planning on using Tam Valley Depot servos for my turnouts (next layout). I havent really thought about signals. 

But what im most concerned about is would i need the 5 or 8 amp command for the signals? At 5 amp, i could run 10 engines, which is plenty, but do i need 8 amp for the 10 engines and signals?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

A system with 5 amp is more than enough to meet all your needs.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

So looking through the websites, these are what im comparing

http://www.digitrax.com/products/starter-sets/scfxd/

http://www.ncedcc.com/#!online-stor...p-Starter-System/p/38322062/category=10026254

What im seeing, the digitrax offers slightly more for $35 less. Am I missing something?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> Am I missing something?


Aminnich, you're going to have to make this decision yourself. Members have offered comments of insights and experiences...you get to process those and decide what you want to do. I doubt that you'll regret whichever is your choice. They all make good systems. Good luck!
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Aminnich said:


> So looking through the websites, these are what im comparing
> 
> http://www.digitrax.com/products/starter-sets/scfxd/
> 
> ...


I suspect that both systems give very much the same qualty. The only thing I can say for certainty is that in my opinion the user/interface and ergonomics of the NCE unit is better. Just look at the two handheld units and decide which is going to be easier on your eyes and fingers.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Genetk44 said:


> I suspect that both systems give very much the same qualty. The only thing I can say for certainty is that in my opinion the user/interface and ergonomics of the NCE unit is better. Just look at the two handheld units and decide which is going to be easier on your eyes and fingers.


I am 19, my eyes and fingers still work 

Anyway, I probably end up going with the NCE, and eventually adding a booster for the next layout. 

Thanks for all your help on this, helped me out a ton.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That will depend on how you want to have the signals operate. Some turnout motors have auxiliary switch contacts for lighting panel and or signals. Very simple, automatic, and cheap but is just for point position indication. For automatic conditional signaling which is considered much more prototypical, additional system hardware and software with computer control is the easiest. The latter would interface with your command system.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

With DCC systems you need to look beyond bangs for bucks. It no good buying a system which you think offers more features if you're going to be tearing your hair out trying to understand it, wrestling with an incomprehensible manual and trying to work out what button does what.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not sure why you feel the need for a booster. I don't know what size your
next layout will be. I might not be correct for the reason I got a booster. But here
is my thinking for my booster. My next layout will be 80 feet in length. I have read that bus lines should be kept to 20 feet or less. That would be impossible with 1 power
unit and 80 feet. So with my 2 power units I can keep bus lines to 20 feet each.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

i read the booster is for running more engines, bigger layout, more engines running


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

In practice, you will find operating a whole bunch of different functions with any handheld throttle is really a pain unless you do it just once in awhile. Side note. I very seldom use a system throttle anymore, but then my layout is computer controlled. Some throttle designs are better than others in that regard. You stated that you did not want to have to re-buy in case you ran into some future unknown need or desire.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Im just gonna go with the NCE 5 amp wireless, that way i already have the wireless and that would give me everything i need.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

With modern locos that 5 amp system is plenty for more than you can keep track of. You really need a very large layout and lots of locos to worry about adding boosters.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

ok, if i dont need a booster, better for me!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I wasn't trying to talk you out of a booster. I was just curious as what you were thinking.
I really don't know why they say you can run more trains with a booster (if your command
station and booster have same amps). You can't overlap them or add them together for
a higher total of amps. Your command station runs one area and the booster runs another.
If that makes any sense.

You said you were doing an around the walls on next layout. What would be the total length
of the layout. Just add up length of the 4 walls.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok so what is the length of space a command can control and likewise for the booster (if i were to get one)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will refer back to what I read. Bus lines should be kept to 20 feet max. I am assuming
you can go 20 feet to the right and 20 feet to the left of power unit.

Well I did think of a way that a booster would run more trains. If you have a 2 amp
command station and get a 5 amp booster. You could run your yard tracks with 2 amps and run the mainline with the 5 amp booster.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

got it, thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The power wires to the track from command station and booster must be kept isolated from each other.
Only connection is the cable that carries the signals and commands from your controller.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a question for anyone that might help Aminnich or me. Command station and booster are isolated by simple track gaps. Lets say front truck and rear truck power pickup
rolls over track gap. Front truck is in one power district and rear truck is in another.
Doesn't that connect the 2 power units?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes it would cause a connection of the 2 power districts. They are supposed to be wired in phase though. If they are not in phase, it would look like a short I would think. I run 12 power sub districts on one booster and they have double gaps just as multiple boosters would. Similar, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think we have already discussed multiple power
districts, but it bears bringing up again the need
to have separate 'breakers' for each.

The Digitrax PM42 will protect 4 districts.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/power-management/pm42/

Also, if you are planning a large DCC layout with
power districts, I would recommend that you
visit this website. Alan Gertner is recognized
as one of the most knowlegable DCC techs.

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

well if what mopac is saying is true, 20 feet one way 20 feet the other way. The command itself gives we 40 feet, if i add ONE booster that doubles it.

It really all depends on the size room I would be building it in. Im hoping for double tier shelf style layout with a possible peninsula. At least that is the plan for now. 

So that being said, would that need breakers and multiple power districts???


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have multiple power districts you should
have breakers for each.

The main question is why the multiple power
districts?

Just because the layout is large does not
necessarily require power districts.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

When U say multiple power districts, do u mean the booster?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

A power district is all of the trackage fed by a booster or command station. A booster or command station usually has circuit breaker protection. Power sub districts are trackage fed by other circuit breakers within a power district. Your booster/command station will have a 5 amp circuit breaker. Sub district breakers are usually set for a much lower amperage. My layout has one Digitrax command station (8 amp) which feeds 3 Digitrax PM42's which feed 12 different areas of the trackage. The circuit breakers on the PM42's are all set at 1.5 amps. If a short occurs in one area, it trips the breaker for trackage within that area but not the other trackage.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

So even if I only have the command station and no booster, I should still have one of these sub district PM42s?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Not necessarily. The breaker in the command stations primary protection is for the command station itself. If you have only one loco on your layout and it shorts in a turnout, the breaker will not trip until the current draw exceeds 5 amps. Do you want to subject the shorted equipment to that high current? If not, then you would want to add another lower amperage circuit breaker feeding the track. A more likely scenario is that you would have several locos running for say a 2 amp draw when a derailment occurs. Then a short would trip the command station breaker at a lower amperage because of the added running amperage thus may not melt your turnout or loco at the short. A 12 volt light bulb wired in the rail feed can be used to provide protection as well. Since you went NCE, you might want to use their add on circuit breakers instead of the Digitrax even though it will still work with the NCE system. I like to stay with a single brand as much as possible to prevent possible compatibility issues.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I have not bought anything yet, im still deciding what the heck I should do. All this electrical stuff is so confusing to me. I will get it eventually.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem. You have to sort it all out to make your decision on what to buy what suits you and not someone else. There are a lot of issues to consider. It took me several months because of this. I actually built my layout and tested everything I could with DC but it was planned from the beginning for full computer automation with DCC. You can build and run your layout with what you already have.


----------

